

New service to help out journalists - umangjaipuria
http://helpareporter.com/

======
ilamont
This service has actually been around for nearly a year. We interviewed the
founder, which resulted in an interesting little exchange in the comments with
its established rival, PR Newswire:

[http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/22/source-source-
cou...](http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/22/source-source-course-
course-except-when-its-free-and-driving-huge-company-crazy)

